# Critical skill visa Rejected



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

I had applied my critical skill visa on April 23 and today I received an outcome says it's rejected due to offer of employment is not inline with my critical skills so I had spoken to my employer and got the motivational letters and revised offer to show exactly as per my ECSA registration.will it be helpful for me to go for appeal.please suggest.


----------



## Zabir Patel (Apr 29, 2018)

*CSA visa*



premkumaraarthi said:


> I had applied my critical skill visa on April 23 and today I received an outcome says it's rejected due to offer of employment is not inline with my critical skills so I had spoken to my employer and got the motivational letters and revised offer to show exactly as per my ECSA registration.will it be helpful for me to go for appeal.please suggest.



Are you applied Mumbai consulate or delhi high commission ? Send me email address.


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

[email protected]


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

I had applied at New Delhi


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks for your prompt response


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

Can any one give feedback on my request please


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

I would advise against appeal as its a waste of time and money. The time lines associated for an appeal is anywhere between 6 months to 2 years. Also I have seen many people in this forum advising against it because of the bad experiences they had. 
Reapply - please ensure the title in your employment letter matches with your critical skill that is listed.


----------



## premkumaraarthi (Jun 8, 2018)

Thank you so much. I need to get my South African PCC .so in the mean while decided to go for appeal. once get the PCC then will go for fresh application. I also have a valid ICT visa till next year April. if my appeal is not succusful in a months time then will withdraw and go back with my existing valid visa. this is my plan. please suggest it will work.


----------



## Waqas1989 (Oct 22, 2018)

premkumaraarthi said:


> I had applied my critical skill visa on April 23 and today I received an outcome says it's rejected due to offer of employment is not inline with my critical skills so I had spoken to my employer and got the motivational letters and revised offer to show exactly as per my ECSA registration.will it be helpful for me to go for appeal.please suggest.


I am planning to apply for CSV, I got the letter from IITPSA but i dont have the job offer. Can i apply without the job offer? what are the chances?


----------



## mr139 (Jul 1, 2018)

*CSV without employment offer*



Waqas1989 said:


> I am planning to apply for CSV, I got the letter from IITPSA but i dont have the job offer. Can i apply without the job offer? what are the chances?


Any body here who has applied for a CSV without employment ? Do we have to submit the resignation letter or relieving letter . I am currently serving my notice with the current company . My last day is on Dec 20'th.


----------

